# Adding Vanilla To Water.



## bunnysmom (Apr 18, 2007)

I have come across this a few times on this message board. 

Is it something you can do just as a treat? 

Or is it supposed to be just in an emergency to get your rabbit to drink more water?

Do you have to use 100% pure vanilla extract, or can you use immitation vanilla extract? And how much?

Question over load?

I was wanting to give Bunny a second smaller water bottle with vanillawater as a treat, but I wanted to make sure I had all the factsstraight before I did it.

Thanks!


ETA: Sorry, I put this in the wrong place, I am going to post it in the "rabbit only forum".


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,

There is a belief that adding vanilla to their drinking water will reduced the urine odor....thus drawing less flies.

You can use it as a treat if you like....it won't harm the buns.

I'll sometimes add it to the water if a bun isn't drinking a lot.....hoping that they'll like the taste and drink more.

You can use either the natural or artificial vanilla. The natural has alcohol in it.....been known to prompt wild bunnie parties (just kidding!).

~Jim


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't even know they could have vanilla extract. Are vanilla wafers good? My bunnies just love them but of course I only give them half a piece each and i only did it once. I also feed my doe while she's lactating milk. She actually will take it any day but we usually only give it to her while shes pregnant and lactating. Is this ok?? What does the milk do? :bunnydance:


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought they became lactose intolerant after they were weaned?


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alot of people who take their rabbits to shows will add vanilla to the water because not all water tastes the same, so people put a few drops or drop in their water so when they travel with their rabbits they still taste the vanilla and not the distasting water in other areas.

http://www.mnmbunnies.com

Brenda:apollo::toastingbuns:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bren165 wrote:*


> people put a few drops or drop in their water,when they travel with their rabbits


Good idea Bren. I've seen some breeders use a power drink such as Gatorade in their rabbits water for hydration andto keep the taste from varying.


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, I have heard that to, I am not an expert in anyway I have a "bunny expert" I do call if I have questions and I always do!! She has done this for 18 years and says she is still learning. I love this site (even though I have only been here for a day) everyone is so happy and eger to help each other!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Raven&Ruby (Jan 20, 2014)

Pet_Bunny said:


> *Bren165 wrote:*
> Good idea Bren. I've seen some breeders use a power drink such as Gatorade in their rabbits water for hydration andto keep the taste from varying




Pedialyte I've been told is better as it has less sugar in it. Is also good for sick buns.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Jan 21, 2014)

Ever since I got some vitamins to add to Gandalf's water while he was healing from an accident he won't drink plain old water. I've tried steeping a mint tea bag in water and he loved that and he loves it when I mix in Apple juice, usually only a couple of drops but it must change the taste since he goes crazy over it! Will have to try him on vanilla too.


----------

